# craftsman mower problems



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

I have a Craftsman riding mower that I am having problems with. I had the mower out just last week for ther first mow after new plugs, new gas, air filter and checking oil and it fired right up and ran well. I had some issues with the PTO but that was resolved before I mowed. I went to start it this week and I am getting absolutely nothing when I turn the key. So I pulled the battery to have it checked out and it is fine. When I turn the key to the on or start position I get nothing not even headlights. Any ideas. :confused1:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

First check to make sure your battery is not dead. Next check the ground. If that is not it move on to the safety switches; not sure on your mower but you will have at least two (one for the seat, one for the PTO). You should be able to unplug them then jumper them with a wire. 

It also could be a bad starter solenoid.

I think you should find your problem in one of these areas.

edit: if it is one of the safety switches, replace it, they are there for a reason.


----------



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I pulled the battery and had it checked today. Battery is good. All of the wiring seems to be good. In-line fuse is good. I just wasn't sure if I had to go to the replacing parts one by one method or if someone had a similar problem and all it was... was this. I awas guessing since there are no head lights something is not letting the spark to the motor itself. I thought it might be along the lines of ignition switch, PTO, or safety shut off. I just really did not want to go through pulling them and replacing them one at a time.:confused1:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

You don't have to replace them until you know they are bad. Just unplug the switch and jump it with a wire. If it starts you found your problem. Being you said you had problems with the PTO earlier this year I think I would look there first.


----------



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

How do you jump the switch with a wire? I have not done that before. As far as the PTO, it was down by the tension pulley, the old grass and general build up was keeping the tension pulley from pivoting.


----------



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

As far as jumping the switch, do you mean wiring in (before the switch) and the other end to whatever terminal plug (after the switch)?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Post a schematic.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

ccrodeo425 said:


> How do you jump the switch with a wire? I have not done that before. As far as the PTO, it was down by the tension pulley, the old grass and general build up was keeping the tension pulley from pivoting.


 
Unplug the switch, take a wire 14 or 16 gauge should be fine; make a loop with the wire and "plug" the wire into the connection. 

All safety switches do is complete a circuit; by using the jumper wire you are just bypassing the switch and completing the circuit.


----------



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

I made the loop and got it running so I could at least get the grass cut today. I'll put a test light to it and try to find where the current stops. Thanks


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

ccrodeo425 said:


> I made the loop and got it running so I could at least get the grass cut today. I'll put a test light to it and try to find where the current stops. Thanks


 
What did you bypass? If it was a safety switch and it started that would be your problem.


----------



## ccrodeo425 (May 4, 2009)

I jumped directly from the voltage regulator to the battery so I actually bypassed everything. We are supposed to get rain for the next three days so I'll try to find the problem this weekend. Thanks again


----------

